# Finally installed our PowerWall 2 at home... (US-California AC Install)



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

I didn't find a section on M3OwnersClub for PowerWalls, so figured that this sub-forum was best... Mods, move if you need to, just let me know where, since i will owe several follow up blog articles to update this with.

However, I've just finished the background information article with the PW2 Installation article owing...

So, if you want the background to our PW2 installation, please enjoy the article I just freshly published on my blog. (http://pascual.co/ActiveE/2017/08/f...rt-1-the-build-up-to-the-actual-installation/)

This article will give you a general timeframe of order to start of install.

I will publish a link to the installation article when I complete that here as well...


----------



## AscendedSaiyan (Nov 7, 2016)

Tesla is finally installing the solar system with several Powerwall 2s! It is exciting!


----------



## Simon Says (Sep 25, 2017)

Funny I was also looking for a Powerball section. I put down a reservation two weeks ago and just received a call Friday saying they are ready to move ahead with site visits and install. However the biggest question I still have is about the California incentives. Anyone with experience with that? How long it takes to get it and what amount you get? I saw on some sites that it looks like Tesla is maxed out. Tesla reps aren't too forthcoming about details.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Simon Says said:


> Funny I was also looking for a Powerball section. I put down a reservation two weeks ago and just received a call Friday saying they are ready to move ahead with site visits and install. However the biggest question I still have is about the California incentives. Anyone with experience with that? How long it takes to get it and what amount you get? I saw on some sites that it looks like Tesla is maxed out. Tesla reps aren't too forthcoming about details.


At the moment, I am still awaiting my SGIP information... and I finalized my order just before the open period for the first traunch of SGIP


----------



## Famman49 (Sep 12, 2017)

Information is hard to come by. From what I have been able to gather.
1. Tesla is maxed out on the first two tiers, although other companies are not, at least in PG&E territory. 
2. Tesla is waiting for the 3rd tier to open up. I don't know when that will be.
3. When the 3rd tier does open up, those who receive the SGIP will be decided by some kind of lottery.
4. There are no guarantees if you order a Powerwall that you will receive the SGIP.


----------



## liuping (Dec 30, 2017)

Simon Says said:


> Funny I was also looking for a Powerball section. I put down a reservation two weeks ago and just received a call Friday saying they are ready to move ahead with site visits and install. However the biggest question I still have is about the California incentives. Anyone with experience with that? How long it takes to get it and what amount you get? I saw on some sites that it looks like Tesla is maxed out. Tesla reps aren't too forthcoming about details.


I think Tesla is maxed out on the current SGIP rounds. Local installers can still get into the upcoming round (should be in a few weeks)

It's a bit of a crap shoot. I did not get in the first round, but got in the second (and got installed 2 weeks ago). A friend signed up in time for the third round, but did not get picked, so he's hoping for the 4th round.

My contract with Solare stipulated that if I did not get a SGIP rebate, my deposit was fully refundable, so I had nothing to loose. That is important if you go with a non Tesla Installer, since that prices are quite a bit inflated over Tesla's.


----------



## Famman49 (Sep 12, 2017)

Famman49 said:


> Information is hard to come by. From what I have been able to gather.
> 1. Tesla is maxed out on the first two tiers, although other companies are not, at least in PG&E territory.
> 2. Tesla is waiting for the 3rd tier to open up. I don't know when that will be.
> 3. When the 3rd tier does open up, those who receive the SGIP will be decided by some kind of lottery.
> 4. There are no guarantees if you order a Powerwall that you will receive the SGIP.


I now have an installation date for March. Still no word on SGIP.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Just got a letter from SGIP SCE that my $8,100 is on its way for my Powerwal2x2's

How long did it take for you guys? Over a year for me.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Still waiting on SGIP. 3xPW2 install started first week of August 2017. tentatively completed a few months ago... some processing, but still waiting.


----------



## SD_ENGNR (Aug 11, 2018)

I had my 1 PW2 installed in April 2018. Step 5 SGIP was processed and finally approved,
in December. Funds should arrive by end of January. Seems to go as I expected with the timeline. Still kicking myself for not getting it a year sooner with the better incentives...


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> I didn't find a section on M3OwnersClub for PowerWalls, so figured that this sub-forum was best... Mods, move if you need to, just let me know where, since i will owe several follow up blog articles to update this with.
> 
> However, I've just finished the background information article with the PW2 Installation article owing...
> 
> ...


By the way... it's operational, but not complete...


----------

